# Directv Epix HD



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any word on why DTV doesn't have Epix movie channels?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

skaman74 said:


> Any word on why DTV doesn't have Epix movie channels?


Most providers don't have EPIX.

Time Warner, Cablevision, Comcast, AT&T UVerse, Cable One, DIRECTV, US Cable, etc, etc do not carry EPIX.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/326722-DirecTV_Will_Pass_On_Epix.php

"We think there are enough of them out there already," Doyle said of premium movie channels. "We don't see the value of adding another movie channel."


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Most providers don't have EPIX.
> 
> Time Warner, Cablevision, Comcast, AT&T UVerse, Cable One, DIRECTV, US Cable, etc, etc do not carry EPIX.


Then it would seem even that much better for that statement to read...
Most providers OTHER THAN DIRECTV don't have EPIX.

The reasoning given in that linked statement is pure BS too. People were dropping premium movie packages with DirecTV because at the time of that statement DirecTV had some of the most pitiful premium movie offerings in the industry.:nono2: HD or otherwise.

Wonder what the "take" rates are for them now? I'll bet they are better than they were in 2009.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

And Epix is expanding beyond just movies. They've started covering some boxing and I fully expect them to have an original or two. I'd like to see it added.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> And Epix is expanding beyond just movies. They've started covering some boxing and I fully expect them to have an original or two. I'd like to see it added.


At what price? Verizon charges $9.99 for two EPIX channels.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Didn't Epix just lose Lions Gate to Starz?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Didn't Epix just lose Lions Gate to Starz?


http://www.deadline.com/2012/02/lionsgate-strikes-first-long-term-licensing-deal-with-starz/


> This deal does not interfere with Lionsgate's commitment to Epix, where the company is a founding partner. It gives Starz first pay library window on Lionsgate movies after Epix.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> At what price? Verizon charges $9.99 for two EPIX channels.


 DISH offers 4 EPIX channels for $7 so I guess the price would depend on how good a deal DirecTV could negotiate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> Most providers don't have EPIX.


The issue isn't who else doesn't offer it. DIRECTV subscribers shouldn't have to suffer because of what the other guys aren't doing.

If DIRECTV wants to set themselves apart in areas other than sports, getting HD channels that most other providers don't carry is a great place to start. If I read the recent financial documentation correctly, DIRECTV benefited pretty nicely by adding more HD movie channels last year.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> The issue isn't who else doesn't offer it. DIRECTV subscribers shouldn't have to suffer because of what the other guys aren't doing.
> 
> If DIRECTV wants to set themselves apart in areas other than sports, getting HD channels that most other providers don't carry is a great place to start. If I read the recent financial documentation correctly, DIRECTV benefited pretty nicely by adding more HD movie channels last year.


Doubts very much if DirecTV customers think they're suffering because Epix isn't available. :sure:


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

"skaman74" said:


> Any word on why DTV doesn't have Epix movie channels?


I doubt they are going to add it. More choice is always nice, but I doubt we are missing that much. If you really want to get it though, vote with your pocketbook and go to a provider that carries it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"harsh" said:


> The issue isn't who else doesn't offer it. DIRECTV subscribers shouldn't have to suffer because of what the other guys aren't doing.
> 
> If DIRECTV wants to set themselves apart in areas other than sports, getting HD channels that most other providers don't carry is a great place to start. If I read the recent financial documentation correctly, DIRECTV benefited pretty nicely by adding more HD movie channels last year.


You are a Dish sub. Don't you have enough to be disappointed with?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"harsh" said:


> The issue isn't who else doesn't offer it. DIRECTV subscribers shouldn't have to suffer because of what the other guys aren't doing.
> 
> If DIRECTV wants to set themselves apart in areas other than sports, getting HD channels that most other providers don't carry is a great place to start. If I read the recent financial documentation correctly, DIRECTV benefited pretty nicely by adding more HD movie channels last year.


And yet you have dish which has less HD movies than directv.


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love Epix as much as many of you, there was once a time when I've suggested that the Epix channels should be included with the HD Extra Pack.

With that said, I've since backed down of my stance because D* made alternate plans for most of the D12 bandwidth, thereby limiting a number of new HD to an unspecified amount with the actual number depending on who you ask. 

Knowing D* like I do, I am real certain that they will only add a set of channels that would bridge the gap between overall consumer appeal and internal finances. As we've seen the last several months, circumstances appear to change by the Quarter. Hence all the delay in new HD.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

bobvick1983 said:


> I doubt they are going to add it. More choice is always nice, but I doubt we are missing that much. If you really want to get it though, vote with your pocketbook and go to a provider that carries it.


I have all the premiums with Dish and honestly in my opinion the Epix channels breath a bit of fresh air in an other wise stale list of movie channels.
They have alot of great variety and get some movies sooner then the other guys (i could have sworn i saw true grit on epix 2 the same week it came out on blu ray).

Its a really nice set of channels in my opinion. I dont think there worth leaving the company your fond of for but there definitely worth requesting.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Inkosaurus said:


> I have all the premiums with Dish and honestly in my opinion the Epix channels breath a bit of fresh air in an other wise stale list of movie channels.


That is what I thought too. Until I had Epix for a couple of months. Epix is the worst of the worst when it comes to playing the same old movies over and over and over and over again. Epix gives new meaning to repeats. :lol:

You are lucky to get one or 2 new movies a month and the boxing is the stuff HBO and Showtime does not want.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

You have a point in regards to the repeats but then again these are movies that you otherwise wont see on the other premiums.
im a big 80's movie fan so epix does that really well for me lol.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Inkosaurus said:


> these are movies that you otherwise wont see on the other premiums.


Yes, true. But as I pointed out, after a couple of months of Epix you are exposed to everything they have. They have very little new content.

I had Epix free for a year, but after 2 months it was pretty worthless as I had seen everything I wanted to see. Very little new content.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> At what price? Verizon charges $9.99 for two EPIX channels.


And Dish has it in their HD Platinum or whatever package with a bunch of other channels and includes Blockbuster for $10. IMO, D* could put that into the HD Extras package and possibly make that have more value.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> That is what I thought too. Until I had Epix for a couple of months. Epix is the worst of the worst when it comes to playing the same old movies over and over and over and over again. Epix gives new meaning to repeats. :lol:
> 
> You are lucky to get one or 2 new movies a month and the boxing is the stuff HBO and Showtime does not want.


It may be the boxing HBO and Showtime doesn't want, but it sure is the boxing that boxing fans want to see. At my last looking, they are showing fights from Europe and yes, it isn't very many yet.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> It may be the boxing HBO and Showtime doesn't want, but it sure is the boxing that boxing fans want to see. At my last looking, they are showing fights from Europe and yes, it isn't very many yet.


I am a longtime boxing Fan. I really don't want to see Boxing from Foreign countries with 2nd and 3rd tier boxers that I do not know. HBO does boxing right as does Showtime.

Epix maybe is worth a $1 or $2 a month. Certainly it is not worth the stand alone price of $7 that Dish charges. Bundled into the Blockbuster package with other channels at $10 Epix is almost a freebie.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> I am a longtime boxing Fan. I really don't want to see Boxing from Foreign countries with 2nd and 3rd tier boxers that I do not know. HBO does boxing right as does Showtime.
> 
> Epix maybe is worth a $1 or $2 a month. Certainly it is not worth the stand alone price of $7 that Dish charges. Bundled into the Blockbuster package with other channels at $10 Epix is almost a freebie.


So you don't like the heavyweight fights? The champions are the 2 Klitschko brothers and recently only Epix shows their fights. There is a paucity of US heavyweights.

As to 2nd & 3rd tier fighters, well a good fight is a good fight. And it isn't uncommon at all to see great fights on ESPN2's Friday Night Fights, or the newly added undercard fights on Showtime Extreme. Not to mention ShoBox, HBO Boxing After Dark and others on different channels that are not all top rank boxers. Epix would just add a little more.

BTW, D's Sports Pack also has some channels with boxing on them. Top Rank boxing is in there as are a great number of endless replays of classic bouts.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried the EpixHD app on my xbox 360. There was a free preview you could sign up for. I think my Cox broadband qualified me. It sucked in both offerings and streaming quality. It was on par with the youtube app. Even Netflix is better. I can only imagine how bad the real channels must be compared with hdnm, sony, and mgm. Even HBO Go is better.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> So you don't like the heavyweight fights?


I guess the best way to explain Epix Boxing so you would understand is: Would I rather watch NASCAR or dirt racing at a no name track?

HBO & Showtime = NASCAR
Epix=no name track :lol::lol:


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

harsh said:


> The issue isn't who else doesn't offer it. DIRECTV subscribers shouldn't have to suffer because of what the other guys aren't doing.
> 
> If DIRECTV wants to set themselves apart in areas other than sports, getting HD channels that most other providers don't carry is a great place to start. If I read the recent financial documentation correctly, DIRECTV benefited pretty nicely by adding more HD movie channels last year.


Disagree. My guess is that he stated who doesn't carry it for a reason. It's not worth carrying. This idea of choice that some of you believe in assumes unlimited bandwidth and everything else being equal. That's not how the real world works.

Imagine if DTV were to add Epix HD this year how many people here would $%#$ a fit because it wasn't basic HD. You can write the posts now.

The reason why so many major providers don't have EPIX is that A) the content is not worth it; (B) the price is too high and they are trying to control costs; (C) launching that service doesn't provide material gain for their company (customers might want to purchase EPIX but give up HBO = net loss of revenue for the provider)

DTV is already set apart from most other providers. It is why they continue to grow while DISH had a net LOSS of subscribers last year despite having EPIX in HD and more BASIC HD channels. Swanni should take note.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

ChicagoBlue said:


> A) the content is not worth it; (B) the price is too high and they are trying to control costs;
> 
> DTV is already set apart from most other providers. It is why they continue to grow while DISH had a net LOSS of subscribers last year despite having EPIX in HD and more BASIC HD channels.


A&B are right on. I don't want to pay more for TV service. It is already not providing value for $$ spent. Choices are fine, I just don't want to pay any more for TV service.

I was with Dish for 2 years, and had Epix free for 1 year. Thursday I get Directv installed. I churned back to Directv because of cost saving promos. I will not miss Dish, nor will I miss Epix..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> I can only imagine how bad the real channels must be compared with hdnm, sony, and mgm.


You seem to be trying pretty hard to imagine that the PQ isn't good.

As it turns out, Epix PQ delivered via means other than streaming is often outstanding.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> I guess the best way to explain Epix Boxing so you would understand is: Would I rather watch NASCAR or dirt racing at a no name track?
> 
> HBO & Showtime = NASCAR
> Epix=no name track :lol::lol:


LOL yourself! 

I watch boxing on all those channels, and many you don't name. So yes, I'd rather watch boxing on the best, but since they aren't the only ones offering it and I've never found one instance of a programming contention with other boxing events, I can watch them all.

Well, not with D* 'cause they don't have Epix!


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Doubts very much if DirecTV customers think they're suffering because Epix isn't available. :sure:


Look at me, I'm being repressed.....:lol:


----------

